# Evinrude fuel mixture



## Oldenuff (Aug 25, 2013)

I just purchased an old Arkansas Traveler boat with an Evinrude 6 horse motor. I have never owned a boat and motor before and all I can find pertaining to fuel mixture is a label that says 100/1. I'm hoping that someone here will know what this means and tell me. I made a great deal on this boat, motor and trailer, and I want to fix it up like a lot of you are doing. I've got fantasia running rampant in my head, but I'm not so ignorant as to think I can do it all by myself. Thanks A lot guys.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 25, 2013)

What is the year and/or model of the motor?

Either way, do not run the motor at 100:1. I will guess for that motor you will need to be at 50:1 (let us know the model).


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 25, 2013)

This chart illustrates the number of ounces of ---> *TC-W3* <---- oil a person needs per gallon of gas to get the correct mix (gasil):







rounding up will not hurt anything.


----------



## Oldenuff (Aug 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327315#p327315 said:


> SumDumGuy » 25 Aug 2013, 13:43[/url]"]This chart illustrates the number of ounces of ---> *TC-W3* <---- oil a person needs per gallon of gas to get the correct mix (gasil):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry for replying so late, but all I can find on that motor is that it's 1988 e6rcc. I hope that helps.


----------



## BrazosDon (Aug 26, 2013)

Your motor will take a 50:1 ratio.


----------



## BoatingCop (Aug 27, 2013)

50:1 is correct. It is my understanding that for a few years OMC suggested a 100:1 ratio, hence the sticker. A few years after OMC issued a recall say all engines should be run at 50:1. If the engines went to a dealer for service after this recall, they removed the sticker.


----------



## longshot (Aug 27, 2013)

You can buy a mixing bottle. It makes it alot easier to mix the right ratio


----------

